# New 180 Gallon All-Glass Aquarium tank



## owong (Apr 5, 2005)

Anyone know how much a new 180 gallon All-Glass Aquarium tank is worth?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

about 300$ for just the tank here in vegas


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

new or used? I have one and for the tank and stand I'd say $350~400 topps!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

My 120g Oceanic (which owns AGA) was $380, (just the tank) so since AGA is usually a little cheaper... Probably about the same price for the 180g.


----------



## Moose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

I bought a Hegan 135g and Stand for $350.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

We hates yuo stunty, hates!

Nice tank man, seriously.

(Kudos to anyone who can tell me where the stunty came from  )


----------

